# i need help with silicone



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

ok first of all, i've been reading and some people say use GS first onto the tank then use silicone when GS is dry?or do i add on slicone while GS is barely been put on while its drying how do i use these stuff? do i put bark/coco panels onto the GS silicone when it is wet or GS first then let it dry then get silicone place it over the GS then add in whatever i need? 

can someone please explain this step to me really clear i dont want no fundo mistake


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Why do you have 2 threads on the same question? 

Here's a how-to that involves GS and silicone. For the cork bark, you can put down a layer of GS and then spray a little around the edges of the panel, then once the GS has fully cured, put on the silicone and cocofiber. Or you can just GS around it, but the GS may expand too much and bury the edges. You also may want to try Handi-Foam or something similar that cures in about 30 minutes. Hilti-Foam cures in 15-30 minutes, but I'm not sure that it's non toxic. When it cures it looks the same as GS though...

http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery/talltank/page1.html

Good luck


----------



## lowdown (Apr 16, 2006)

Applying the silicone prior to the GS being fully cured will result in cracks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

lowdown said:


> Applying the silicone prior to the GS being fully cured will result in cracks.


Also it might be a factor in the GS shrinking and popping off the back. You can't layer the GS too thick or else it will not cure properly.


----------

